# looking for a detailer in south wales



## blade4real2004 (Feb 12, 2009)

hi newish to the forum joined a while ago but just starting to use the forum now

im looking at wanting my vw golf '99 detailed as its suffering bad from swirling and needs a full machine polish

can anyone recomend any good detailers in the south wales area?


----------



## Edstrung (Apr 6, 2009)

Sticky at top of Welsh forum buddy 

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=61590


----------



## blade4real2004 (Feb 12, 2009)

cool cheers mate


----------



## nickygixer-k5 (Jul 7, 2009)

Yep James of TI22 in Newport he's your fella, I won't take my car anywhere else:buffer::thumb:


----------



## blade4real2004 (Feb 12, 2009)

ok cheers mate ill give him a bell


----------

